# WinLine Problem



## Discman (12. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich übe mit dem Programm WinLine für die Schule (Buchhaltungsprogramm) damit man damit arbeiten kann müssen gewisse Datenbestände extrahiert werden für verschiedene Mandanten (also Firmen) damit die Ausgangssituation für die Buchhaltung immer eine andere ist.

Es handelt sich dabei um Compression Plus v4.0 Self-Extracting exe - Datein die eine Datenbank beinhalten ich hab jetzt nur ein Problem das beim Extrahieren von diesen exe Datein eine Fehlermeldung kommt die so aussieht:

Win16-Teilsystem

....AUTOEXEC.NT. Die Systemdatei ist nicht geeignet, um Anwendungen für MS-DOS oder Microsoft Windows auszuführen. Klicken Sie auf "Schließen", um die Anwendung zu beenden.   

Ignorieren funktioniert da nicht grade, naja vielleicht hat wer von euch eine schnelle Lösung   

Danke schonmal

lg disc


----------



## Tron_User (16. März 2005)

Hallo!
Könnte an deinem Bertriebssystem liegen. Versuch es mit Winace oder Winzip bzw. Winrar manuell zu entpacken. 
Musste auch mit WinLine (6.4 glaub ich) in der Schule herumbuchen.... pfuipfuipfui. Arbeite jetzt teilweise in der Buchhaltung, allerdings mit einem anderen Progi, dass um läääääängen besser ist als WinLine... nur soviel dazu   

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben!


----------



## Discman (16. März 2005)

Danke, aber hat sich schon erledigt bisschen Googeln hat gereicht.   

Ja, sehe Winline auch nicht gerade als gutes Programm für die Buchhaltung, vorallem weil es eh nie funktioniert, da ja der Login gesperrt wird nach glaub ich 3 Fehlversuchen und 90% der 1. Jahrgänge Zugriff auf dieses Programm haben, frag mich wie ich das alles zum Abi schaffen soll   aber jetzt klappts daheim endlich auch...

lg disc


----------



## simrit (12. April 2011)

heey..sorry das ich einfach soo reinplazte
ich bin hier neu..und ich hätte eine sehr dringendde frage
Ich hab am FR ne prüfung in winline aber ich kann nciht einsteigen da kommt dauernd dieses Fenster 
Der-JAHR-Lock konnte für diesen Mandanten nicht abgesetzt werden! mandant: 08AC
und danach kommt gleich
die verbindung zur datenbank ist fehlgeschlagen könnte mir jemand da helfen bitteee es ist sehr dringend..ich komm da überhaupt net weiter


----------

